# Information on screen printed stock transfers



## MaryAnnKacz (May 9, 2010)

Getting ready to order stock screen printed transfers from Pro World. Have a few questions as this is first time applying full color transfers. Can we use 50 50 tshirts and fleece? When transfer description says for lights and darks, does that include black shirts? Talked to someone at Art Brands where we were going to order from, but needed more variety. They told us not to use silicone sheet over shirt, is this correct? Also, read on here that some people have trouble getting transfers to adhere, any tips to prevent this? Also, for those who ordered from Pro World, any problems with cracking or fading?


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

You can print on 50/50 and fleece. Yes, darks do include black. We do not recommend using a Teflon sheet for stock design printing. Please check out the Customer Service section of our website Lots of information there.


----------

